# Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual



## رمزة الزبير (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual
Marko Bulic's 2003
تجدونه على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/get/YoHMx-QR/technical_calculation_and_esti.html


----------

